# Spray will make cane toads croak



## herptrader (Feb 24, 2011)

Spray will make cane toads croak

February 22, 2011


> A SMALL Canberra bio-tech company has developed a household aerosol that will kill cane toads in less than a minute.
> 
> ''It's completely humane, there's no twitching, writhing, foaming at the mouth, turning blue or anything at all traumatic,'' the spray's inventor David Dall said.
> 
> .....


----------



## hugsta (Feb 24, 2011)

Bad luck for toads eh...!!! lol


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 24, 2011)

What does it do to frogs? Does it spread to waterways?


----------



## Mace699 (Feb 24, 2011)

i would assume that this like most aerosols would kill a frog or a toad indiscriminiteley as they both have the ability to absorb through there skin. im hoping the ingredients are inert after a certian time period but wouldnt be suprised if this would build up and could potentially spread to waterways if enough was used.


----------



## herptrader (Feb 24, 2011)

I doubt that it is intended to be used on toads in water.... they breed in water but it is not where they spend most of their time.


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> What does it do to frogs? Does it spread to waterways?


 
Dispose of the dead toad properly (as should be done irrespective of the method of euthanasia), and it won't be a problem.


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 25, 2011)

I meant that if the spray was used near water does it get into the waterways being an aerosol and all.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Feb 25, 2011)

i will get some before the next state of orgin !!!!

those toads are always winning


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 25, 2011)

What happens when they become immune. If they become immune, there was an article a few years back that showed how the cane toads here had ever so slightly evolved in comparison to the cane toads in their natural habitat.


----------



## gecko-mad (Feb 25, 2011)

I dont think they'll become immune, if they die before they learn anything.


----------



## Virides (Feb 25, 2011)

MSDS

The data sheet for the spray's active ingredient - Chloroxylene

Section 12 talks about the ecological impact - simply states do not enter into waterways.

It also doesn't seem to become inert and seems to be reactive to bases. It is a stable chemical with no decomposition temperature.


----------



## dossy (Feb 25, 2011)

i cant see many people using it, a can is going to be $20 but you can get a bat or club for about the same price and its reusable ( not that i condone that)


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 25, 2011)

dossy said:


> i cant see many people using it, a can is going to be $20 but you can get a bat or club for about the same price and its reusable ( not that i condone that)


 
If they bring in the cane toad weighing station an only accept toads killed with humane methods people will use it.


----------



## dossy (Feb 25, 2011)

IF...

i actuly havnt herd much about this toad station


----------



## Bradchip (Feb 27, 2011)

Probably just diluted dettol. 

Someone cashing in on the whole canetoad thing.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 27, 2011)

Probably just diluted dettol. 

With a fancy label


----------

